# Head Phones for TV



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a brand new autotrail tracker rb and wondered if anyone knows where I can get the headphones that are compatible with the drop down tv, reading the literature it seems to me that the head phones are supplied separately and work from the infra red transmitter built into the tv , any ideas anyone, I might add I have emailed autotrail and DAC audio who I think make the tv but not 100% on that


----------

